# Gnral Dveloppement > ALM > Modlisation > Schma >  Transformation Hritage (MCD - MLD)

## d.zerd

Bonjour,
En esprant que vous vous portez bien,
Je rencontre un problme lors de la transformation de mon MCD - MLD : les informations de mon entit pre se duplique dans les entits filles, pourtant j'aimerais juste avoir l'identifiant.
J'utilise Jmerise.

Merci de votre retour.

----------


## escartefigue

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas de licence J-Merise pour tester son comportement, peut-tre s'agit il d'une option paramtrable

Si changer de logiciel ne vous fait pas peur, vous pouvez tlcharger gratuitement l'excellent Looping ICI. Avec Looping, cette bizarrerie ne se produit pas  ::):

----------


## Paprick

Bonsoir,

Voici ce que donne votre modle repris en 10 minutes avec _Looping_ et le MLD correspondant (avec la version Crow's foot en prime  :;):  !).




Bonne continuation !
						
					



*Patrick Bergougnoux* - Professeur des Universits au Dpartement Informatique de l'IUT de Toulouse III_La simplicit est la sophistication suprme_  (Lonard de Vinci)LIVRE : Modlisation Conceptuelle de Donnes - Une Dmarche Pragmatique
_Looping_ - Logiciel de modlisation gratuit et libre d'utilisation

----------


## escartefigue

Une remarque : sauf si les terrains sont mesurs en parsec ou en annes lumires  ::aie:: , il est prfrable de choisir un type decimal plutt qu'un type float pour stocker les longueur  :;): 

Le type float est peu prcis, la valeur dcimale sera approximative, il est  utiliser pour les trs grandes valeurs.

Attention aussi  ne pas utiliser du varchar(80) sans discernement.
Pour les colonnes de petite taille, le varchar est contre-performant. 
Par exemple, le code commune INSEE est norm sur 5 caractres. Du CHAR(5) est donc  utiliser plutt que du varchar(80).

----------


## d.zerd

Bonjour chers tous,

je vous remercie de vos diffrentes rponses, effectivement le problme tait d au paramtrage du logiciel, aprs avoir contacter le support technique, j'ai pu rsoudre le problme.
Je prendrai en compte vos recommandations pour les types de champs, @Paprick.

la solution  mon problme tait : "Paramtres&configuration" --> "Configuration des paramtres" puis dans l'onglet "Contrainte MCD" dans la partie "Hritage", dcochez l'option "Importer tous les attributs (non cl primaire).

----------


## escartefigue

Donner la facult de dupliquer les attributs dans le sous-type pourrait tre intressant, mais sous rserve que cette option soit dfinie au niveau du sous-type et non pas globalement comme a semble tre le cas sur J-Merise

En effet tel sur-type pauvre en attributs ne prsente peut-tre pas d'intrt  faire l'objet d'une table spcifique et tel autre, riche en attributs le mrite au contraire. Il faut bien sur que les sous-types couvrent la totalit du sur-type pour ne pas perdre d'attributs !

Qu'en penses-tu Paprick, a pourrait tre une volution propose  l'occasion d'une future version de Looping ?

----------


## Paprick

> Qu'en penses-tu Paprick, a pourrait tre une volution propose  l'occasion d'une future version de Looping ?


Effectivement, a mrite rflexion  ::koi::  !

----------

